
Ask HN: How do you discover and apply to jobs without dealing with recruiters - maephisto
Most of the recruiter emails I am getting and most of the job postings are added by again, recruiters. Dealing with them takes too many phone calls and ultimately not enough value.
======
dusthereum
Networking and cold calling is one way to do so. Find the companies that you
would like to work in. Then find someone who's doing a job similar to what you
would like to do (on linkedin). Call the main phone number for that company,
ask to be transferred to that person and then proceed to do an informational
interview. Ask them questions about the industry, how to get in, what their
job is like and if they can recommend other people that could help you. Once
you've gotten a good feel for company/industry, look for the hiring managers
on linkedin - not talking about human resources. If you want to work as a
sales man talk to Sales Manager. This is where you do your sales pitch and
tell them about your skills and ask them "when would be a good time to talk
about opportunities in your company". Don't ask "yes or no" questions.

~~~
photonios
Does this really work? I'd freak out if my phone would ring and some random
person is asking me questions about my job and the company I work for.

------
agitator
You can apply directly through company websites, or online job postings. I
would argue that recruiters short cut the process, by finding candidates that
match with required qualifications or skills. I think you have a higher
likelihood of getting a call back from a recruiter communicating your skills
and resume to a hiring manager, than you do by being thrown into a massive
online pool of candidates.

------
fiftyacorn
Its a good skill to learn to deal with agents - you can get a good idea of
your local market, who is hiring, what skills are paying what.

~~~
maephisto
what do you mean? from my experience, agents/recruitment agencies trade meat
for money - they don't really care for anything than placing a candidate into
a position and cash in.

